# Dr. Israetel's Talks and Articles



## yeti (Feb 20, 2014)

The guy knows his stuff.
"Raw Powerlifting Priorities" video
And that channel has a bunch of other lectures by him. He has a separate channel where he posts his training. He recently did 455 for 4 sets of 8 on deadstop deadlifts. 

Here's a list of articles by him:
Raw powerlifting without fluff
No-nonsense periodization
fatigue explained
The little things


I might actually plan my next cycle after smolov around that lecture above and the periodization article.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome stuff in here... 

I'd ask that people watch the vid and then critique my meet peaking cycle.

-4 weeks
Monday
Squat - 5RM
Wednesday
Bench - 5RM
Friday  
Deadlift - 5RM

-3 Weeks
Set Openers
Monday 
Squat 3RM
Wednesday 
Bench 3RM
Friday
Dead 3RM

-2 Weeks
Speed week, working singles
70% of planned second attempts for 6 sets
Monday
Squat
Wednesday
Bench
Friday 
Dead

Meet week
Monday - A.R.T
T-Th Mobility work at home
Friday weigh in and then bloat up
Saturday - Compete


----------



## yeti (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey POB, I realized none of the more advanced lifters had replied...
and I'm certainly not in a position to tell you how to compete, as you're already a seasoned veteran, but here's the relevant part of the article:

"Leading up to one week before the meet, we’ll be lifting heavier and heavier in the *1-3 rep* range. Since the peaking phase is so short, it’s not very necessary to do too much assistance work, since muscle mass hangs in for weeks on end with very low volumes, especially if heavy weights are lifted frequently during that time. Thus, it’s all about getting into the gym and lifting HEAVY. Don’t blow your load and go overboard by missing attempts all the time, but do push it with heavy weights in the 1-3 rep range. While there is some difference between the lifts, you should be working up to your heaviest weights about 1.5 weeks before the day of the meet, with deadlifting being closer to 2 weeks and benching being closer to 1 week for most people.

In the final week before the meet, many lifters choose to rest completely, to reduce fatigue but others opt for a slightly more nuanced approach. It might be a good idea to get into the gym VERY EARLY in that last week, and just hit singles or doubles for a few sets with 30% or so of your max on only the competition lifts. There is research to suggest that doing so will simultaneously bring fatigue down faster than complete rest and keep your technique sharper on the lifts for meet time, which can mean the differences between a missed PR attempt and a good one."

So instead of hitting the 5RM's 4 weeks before, It might be better to do 3RM, then a relatively smooth 2RM 3 weeks before, I guess you like to do speed work the week before (he also says that it helps for recovery in the lecture), then take the week off. 

I've also heard that people like to take the peaking time to do their Squats and Deadlifts on the same day. Don't know if you've ever tried that, but I think that it makes sense, as that'll be how you'll be pulling on meet day.


----------

